# Need ECM Cannot find same model number



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

I was driving and my Sentra suddenly went to limp mode and got 3 codes 
P1122 electronic throttle control actuator 
P1126 throttle control motor relay 
P0507 idle air control system rpm higher than expected 
Cleared the codes and the p0507 went away but P1122 & P1126 stayed and the car will not rev past 2k, will not accelerate over 10-15mph. I checked all fuses, wiring all looks fine, replaced the entire throttle body, swapped out a relay behind the glove box that supposedly is the ecm/throttle body relay, and the problem did not go away. So the only other option must be the ECM right? But I cannot find a ECM with the same code as mine, Mine is 
_5ZE15L_
A56-W42- BX4 3Y14
The most similar I’ve found is a 5ZE15P but the second code is completely different. And I’ve read somewhere on this forum that a 5P will not work with a 5L? I need help please, are ECMs interchangeable? Which ones will work for my 2002 Sentra ser spec v? Why is there absolutely none with the same code as mine? Are they all different? Help please!
VIN 3N1AB51D12L702334





































sorry if it uploads like 3 of each pic im new to this lol


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The ECU most likely is OK. Judging from the codes that were set, the problem occurred in the throttle control system. There may be a problem with the harness connections at the pedal or at the throttle body; also the pedal actuator or the throttle body motor may be defective. Your throttle control system is called a "drive-by-wire" where the throttle valve is electrically controlled. Any time you unplug the harness connectors, replace the pedal actuator, or replace the throttle body; the following 3 procedures need to be performed:

1 - PERFORM ACCELERATOR PEDAL RELEASED POSITION LEARNING
2 - PERFORM THROTTLE VALVE CLOSED POSITION LEARNING
3 - PERFORM IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve replaced the TB with a used one and did the relearn, codes were and are still on and car does not rev past 2k.. since I can’t find a ECM I guess I’m gonna start over, I ordered a brand new TB should be here on the 16th, maybe the used one is garbage so I’ll see if the new one fixes it, if not I guess I’ll look for a pedal too. Also The harnesses and wiring all look good, no cracks or any corrosion anywhere.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you perform the relearns according to the FSM. You have to be very precise with the steps to be taken.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My advice would be to get in touch with Circuit Board Medics about repairing your original ECM. This way, you are sure you have the correct part and they can tell you if there actually is a problem with the ECM. Their typical repair cost for a Nissan Sentra ECM is $200 and they have a 1-day turnaround. It'll save a lot of headache in the long run because you really don't know what you're going to get from a salvage yard. And, if not mistaken, I believe they have a limited lifetime warranty, as well. Check them out!: 






Circuit Board Medics - Automotive & Appliance Circuit Repair


Circuit Board Medics is an automotive, appliance, and industrial circuit board repair company serving consumers and businesses around the world.




circuitboardmedics.com


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Did you perform the relearns according to the FSM. You have to be very precise with the steps to be taken.


Yea it took a little while to get it right (get the check engine to flash) but I did Do it. I got a new TB today, new pedal coming on Friday, will swap and update the result


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

Update, replaced with new TB and gas pedal, pedal wouldn’t work at all, did the relearn like 100 times and it still said no signal, so I switched back to original, pedal gives response, relearned TB, still the same exact codes 
P1122 electronic throttle control actuator
P1126 throttle control motor relay
P0507 idled air control system RPM higher than expected. I’m gonna lose my mind!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

DennisSentraSpecV said:


> Update, replaced with new TB and gas pedal, pedal wouldn’t work at all, did the relearn like 100 times and it still said no signal, so I switched back to original, pedal gives response, relearned TB, still the same exact codes
> P1122 electronic throttle control actuator
> P1126 throttle control motor relay
> P0507 idled air control system RPM higher than expected. I’m gonna lose my mind!


At this point if you want to do any self diagnose, it might be a good idea to download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle from this site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

The other option is to have a Nissan dealer run a diagnostic using their Consult-II analyzer. It's possible that maybe a re-flash of the ECU is needed for a fix.


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

Yea I know a guy who does ecm flashing/tuning he’s gonna come flash it for me. If that doesn’t do it then I’ll be sending the ecm to circuitboardmedics to get repaired, and if that doesn’t do it then I’m gonna ditch the car on a railroad crossing 😂


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

Found the problem. My guy who always diagnoses electric issues finally had time to come by and figure it out. There is a wire that goes off the throttle body, loops around to the driver strut wall, into harness (there’s 3 harnesses there) then goes around to the driver side fuse box by the battery. The fuse was fine, but somewhere between the fuse box and the harness connector on the strut wall, the wire was broken, didn’t want to open up all the looms and stuff so he just cut it by the fuse box and harness, spliced a new section of wire from the fuse box to the harness on the strut tower and bam, TB works, car runs and drives like new again. So Glad I didn’t buy a ecm for $500 😂


----------

